# Blue or B&W tegu



## judd (Oct 3, 2012)

what are the differences between blue and b&w tegu ie colour? i have a B&W or so i thought but now a friend has asked if its actually a blue due to the white on her back is tinged with blue,and someone said that a shipment of blues came in as b&W earlier this year.


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

Price and colour and they are rare


----------



## judd (Oct 3, 2012)

do the blue tegu look a lot different to the b&w tegu


----------



## Bluetegu1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Blue Tegu's have a brown nose b&ws have a white nose


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 27, 2011)

Got any pics, will be easily distinguished then. There were shipments in 2010 & 2011, supposedly the last of there kind. Here's a pick of a young b&w on the back of a blue. Hope this helps.









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------

